# Advice need about cat ASAP



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello,
I took on a cat who had just had kittens and she now seems to have a problem.
She has a large swelling which is firm at one of her back teats and her other teats have all gone firm although they are only slightly starting to swell. Could anyone tell me if this is normal or not? (I'm asking this for a very good reason and I know some of you have a lot of experience with queens.)

I have a picture but no idea how to add it to this post. If someone explains how I will add it on.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doesn't sound normal, it could be mastitis and if she was mine she would be at the vets first thing.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok, think i've figure it out.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Doesn't sound normal, it could be mastitis and if she was mine she would be at the vets first thing.


Hi,
Thanks for replying.

She's been to see the vet today which is why i'm asking. I'm really not convince she is ok like he said she is. My gut instinct is saying this isn't right.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor thing it must be painful,it is almost certainly mastitis,she needs to see a vet asap


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

jaycee05 said:


> Oh poor thing it must be painful,it is almost certainly mastitis,she needs to see a vet asap


Do you think she will be ok until tomorrow to see another vet? There is more to this but I don't really want to say on here. What I will say is that i'm not happy with the vet who seen her.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

AdviceSeeker said:


> Do you think she will be ok until tomorrow to see another vet? There is more to this but I don't really want to say on here. What I will say is that i'm not happy with the vet who seen her.


OUCH! poor girl

Without knowing "the more to this" no one can really say but having had infectious mastitis I wouldn't want to wait until tomorrow. Think of the worst flu you've ever had where it feels like you've keen kicked the length of a rugby pitch...times that by 2-3 and you're about on par with how mastitis feels. Its not just hard full boobs. (thats mere engorgement!)


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Polski said:


> OUCH! poor girl
> 
> Without knowing "the more to this" no one can really say but having had infectious mastitis I wouldn't want to wait until tomorrow. Think of the worst flu you've ever had where it feels like you've keen kicked the length of a rugby pitch...times that by 2-3 and you're about on par with how mastitis feels. Its not just hard full boobs. (thats mere engorgement!)


Would you mind if i sent you a pm with more detail of what happened?


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

AdviceSeeker said:


> Would you mind if i sent you a pm with more detail of what happened?


Not sure you can until you have made a few more posts but if you go into the general section there are some word games etc to bring your post count up. I'm also not that experienced...had more kids than kittens . OrientalSlave is the one to ask.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

AdviceSeeker said:


> Would you mind if i sent you a pm with more detail of what happened?


I'm afraid you won't be able to send Private Messages until you have made 25 posts.
I can only agree with the others and say get her to a vet as soon as possible, poor girl


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've not had a cat with mastitis but I do know the kittens will need feeding for now and that's every 2 hours and you have to feed in the right position at the right speed otherwise the can breathe in milk with often fatal consequences. If you don't have a set of electronic kitchen scales that weigh in grams now is the time to get a set.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Polski said:


> Not sure you can until you have made a few more posts but if you go into the general section there are some word games etc to bring your post count up. I'm also not that experienced...had more kids than kittens . OrientalSlave is the one to ask.


lol me and word games don't always get on. I'm not a good loser!

Basically me and the vet had a few words and i'm not finished with this issue yet. Hence me not wanting to openly discuss it on here. It's the weekend and vet obviously didn't want to be there.

I'm just not sure if she is ok to leave without seeing another vet, but that is an issue also and the one she did see is the only out of hours for many miles from me.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Such a mean bunch not allowing me to send pms :sneaky2: lol

Thankfully the kittens are eating on their own so feeding is not an issue here. And reading what I have about mastitis i'm glad I haven't let her feed them today either. I was actually concerned they were starting to hurt her as last night she was hissing at them to go away. Very unlike her as she has been such a good mummy to them so far.

Also a big thank you for the replys so far. I appreciate it.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

If antibiotics have been prescribed you could possibly leave it until tomorrow but have a read on mastitis and how you can help. Warm (thats hand hot warm) compresses will help as will gentle massage and trying to express some milk to prevent further engorgement but theres a good chance shes not going to let you.

If antibiotics have not been prescribed you really do need to see a vet asap especially if she is acting at all out of sorts...cats hide it well until its really serious and then it could be too late.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

AdviceSeeker said:


> lol me and word games don't always get on. I'm not a good loser!


They're only word association type games...no winners or losers


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

I will give that a try now. 

Thankfully I phoned the other emergency vets and they are happy enough that she should be ok until the morning. They have said to keep a close eye on her and if she gets worse to phone back and they will meet me at the clinic. 

This vet seemed to actually take an interest  She said the will give her an antibiotic and painkiller when I bring her in the morning and have a good look at her condition then.

It's so scarey having pets sometimes! Although I know a bit about mummy and bringing up her kittens, this is out of my league and in hindsight doing someone a favour taking on there cat and kittens isn't always a good idea.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Is she unwell? Off her food, lethargic?

Mastitis will almost always result in a fever, and the cat will feel rubbish and not want to eat much - did the vet take her temperature?

As for the glands, if they are hard this could mean mastitis. Mastitic glands are generally hot and painful, so it could explain why she is hissing at the kittens. However, you can also get galactostasis where milk builds up in the glands, which can make them hard and sore but you don't tend to get the fever etc.

Galactostasis, if untreated, can progress to mastitis. So she's best looked at anyway.

Has the vet given her any medications?

If you are worried about her I would get her seen. Mastitis can quickly result in abscesses or systemic infection and make cats really poorly, so I wouldn't wait until the morning. All veterinary practices have to provide out-of-hours care, either in their own practice or in conjunction with an out-of-hours service, so ring around and speak to a vet.

The vet will appreciate it if you ring now rather than wait until 3am.

Let us know how she gets on xxx


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Is she unwell? Off her food, lethargic?
> 
> Mastitis will almost always result in a fever, and the cat will feel rubbish and not want to eat much - did the vet take her temperature?
> 
> ...


She is a new cat to me and still just settling in, so I can't answer being unwell, as I could for my other cat. Although I'd say she seems ok in herself. she doesn't do as much as my other cat, but i'd imagine looking after the kittens takes some of her energy.

She is still interested in food at the moment. And the other vet took her temperature and it was fine.

The glands do feel hard to me and it looks bad, but i'm not experienced either, and that could explain that part. 
I'd rather be too cautious than see an animal suffer.

Thank you very much for the info as you have made me feel a little better about her for now. Seems I don't need to panic but still have her seen soon.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

AdviceSeeker said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> She's been to see the vet today which is why i'm asking. I'm really not convince she is ok like he said she is. My gut instinct is saying this isn't right.


I cant understand if she has seen the vet why he didnt give her antbiotics, what was the reason she already saw the vet?
I hope you take her today,poor thing,it must be very painful, and she really must not feel well, even if she is eating
Please update os on how she is


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd get her seen asap. My girls have had mastitis 3 times, all treated right away and all recovered quickly, kept feeding their kittens and their milk wasn't affected.

Know others who waited a day and their girls ended up with open wounds.

How old are the kittens? In the first post she's 'just had' them, and later post they're eating solids?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think the op meant she had just *had* kittens when she got her, she didnt say how long ago


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello everyone,

She has been to the vet first thing this morning and has had a painkiller injection given and antibiotic tablets. The vet said she is all out of shape around her tummy in a way she doesn't recall seeing before, and she must be in quite a lot of pain. Although not at mistitis stage, she feels she is close to it and they want to see her again tomorrow to keep an eye on things. She thinks we may be avoiding the worst thankfully.

As to the kittens, they were 4 weeks when I took the cat on, so luckily shortly after they were starting to wean off mummy. 


Hope all that makes sense as I had little sleep last night worrying about this.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

As to the just had kittens part of my post. To me she was a very new mum and although not literally just given birth to, they were still very young to me. I'm not a breeder remember so have no idea how others term things. 

Sorry for any confusion with that part of my post.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope Mum feels a lot better soon after her painkillers and ABs

Much Kudos to you for taking her and her babies into your home and your heart also. 

Hugs to you and your furry family.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Loubyfrog 

I love animals but feel out of my depth here. I know the basics and actually don't feel i've done a terrible job for a beginner. Well until now that is, but I know she is getting help and I must say the vet this morning was brilliant with her and me.

The kittens all look super healthy and are doing really well. I'm dreading letting them go to be honest as i've got so attached to them already. I will however be able to see them in their new homes when they go which is a big plus. 

I'm keeping mummy cat myself. She is so lovely and already gets on with my other cat pretty well. Still work to be done, but so far so good.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Glad she'on painkillers and antibiotics cuz she must have been in a lot of pain


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bless her, she should feel better when the antibiotics have kicked in,


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Poor baby, I had mastitis (sp?) caught early and I felt like I had the flu! 
Glad she is feeling better, and shocking the first vet didn't help you!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_well done for taking her on, getting her to the vet and looking after her and her babies, glad she has antibiotics now, do you have pictures of her kittens and your other cat, would love to see them._


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Good news, glad she's been seen. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Big thanks to everyone.

This is them with mummy cat... and below is my other cat. Not the best picture as he is black and I find him hard to photograph.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad mummy cat has seen a vet and I hope she is soon very much better :thumbsup: 
What a gorgeous little family she has too :001_wub:
Your black cat is a very handsome chap too :001_wub:


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Awww, purrfect little family. What does your boy think of the kittens? The white kittens eyes don't look like they're changing as quick as the others, I wonder if she/he will remain blue eyed.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you for posting pictures, mum and babies are gorgeous, very cute. and I love your black boy._


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Mummy cat is still doing ok. No signs of things getting any worse which is good 

My boy is very curious about the kittens. He hissed the first couple of times he seen them, and they hissed right back lol. It's strange seeing kittens do that. He seems to enjoy watching them playing together now as much as I do. 

I can see a slight hint of green appearing in the white kittens eyes, so looks like they will change too.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Just to update... Mummy cat has been to the vet today and there has been no change. The vet seemed happy that the antibiotics should sort things out. Vet said to bring her back if things get worse or if there has been no improvement in the next couple of days.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Another update 

Back to the vets again yesterday for a check up and mummy cat has been given another weeks worth of antibiotics. Things are getting better but it is slow and the vet doesn't want to risk infection, although she is happier with how mummy cat looks now. 

The kittens are doing well and had a check-up with their mummy today.


----------

